# hoikka / laiha / ohut



## Gavril

Which (if any) of these three words would be preferable in the sentences below? (In some sentences, I've guessed which of the three words would work best -- please let me know if my guess was wrong.)


Äijä on liian hoikka! Hänelle tekisi hyvää poronpihvi.

Hänen ideansa ovat erittäin laihoja / ohuita – kaikki, joka hän on koskaan sanonut, voidaan ilmaista runsaalla neljällä lauseella.

Sähköjohto kulkee ohuen lieriömäisen putken läpi loppupäihin (katkaisimiin, hehkulamppuihin jne.).

Tuo talo on naurattavan hoikampi kuin sen viereiset: se taitaa olla vain muutama metriä leveää.

Nauhapa on laihaa / ohutta! Se taitaa olla vain muutamaa senttimetriä leveä!

Nauhapa on laihaa / ohutta! Se taitaa olla vain millimetriä paksu!

Keitto on laihaa / ohutta – siihen pitää sekoittaa lisää aineksia.

Lumi tänään on hyvin laihaa / ohutta. Polkiessa sitä tuntuu kuin polkisi vettä.


Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Äijä on liian hoikka! Hänelle tekisi hyvää poronpihvi. *Fine!*

Hänen ideansa ovat erittäin mitättömiä – kaikki, mitä hän on koskaan sanonut, voidaan ilmaista runsaalla neljällä lauseella.

Sähköjohto kulkee ohuen putken läpi katkaisijoihin, hehkulamppuihin jne. *I would drop "lieriömäisen".*

Tuo talo on huvittavasti kapeampi kuin sen vieressä olevat. Se taitaa olla vain muutaman metrin leveä.

Nauhapa on laihaa / ohutta! Se taitaa olla vain muutamaa senttimetriä leveä! _*Onpa kapea nauha! Se taitaa olla / lienee vain muutaman sentin leveä /levyinen.*_

Nauhapa on laihaa / ohutta! Se taitaa olla vain millimetriä paksu!_ *Onpa ohut nauha. Se taitaa olla vain millin / millimetrin paksu.*_

Keitto on laihaa  – siihen pitää sekoittaa lisää aineksia. *Fine.*

Lumi tänään on hyvin laihaa / ohutta. Polkiessa sitä tuntuu kuin polkisi vettä. *Lumi on tänään hyvin kevyttä / höttöistä. Polkiessa sitä tuntuu kuin polkisi vettä.
I don't think many Finns would utter the last sentence. "Polkea vettä" is quite a strenuous physical effort, especially in the long run, and comparing it to "kevyt lumi" just doesn't appear to be a very good comparison.
*


----------



## Hakro

Grumpy Old Man said:


> Äijä on liian hoikka! Hänelle tekisi hyvää poronpihvi. *I'd prefer laiha. In my vocabulary hoikka is a positive word, you can never be liian hoikka.*
> 
> Sähköjohto kulkee ohuen putken läpi katkaisijoihin, hehkulamppuihin jne. *Katkaisimiin is absolutely correct. Katkaisijoihin is a colloquial word that shouldn't be used in technical descriptions.*


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"*Katkaisijoihin is a colloquial word that shouldn't be used in technical descriptions." 

*Maybe it shouldn't, but it is. http://www.abb.com/product/seitp329/c9fb21b8a47b6cf3c1256ffe0048c46e.aspx?tabKey=2 
I just gave a word that is commonly used by the people I associate with.


----------

